# Knicks vs Orlando: Jan 27, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Knicks (13-27) vs Orlando (17-22)*
*Jan 27, 2006 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks
Curry/Taylor/Q/Crawford/Steph




































*
*Orlando*
*Battie/Howard/Turkoglu/Stevenson/Francis*
*



































*​*Orlando:*


> It's about time that things started coming together. The Orlando Magic are on a season-high, four-game winning streak, excited now about the upcoming back-to-back set in Philadelphia and New York, believing for the first time that they can win away from home. For the first time this season, there is optimism in their tone of voice. Even with key players still hurt on the sideline -- Grant Hill, Jameer Nelson, Kelvin Cato are out -- the confidence is growing. Winning does that.


*Knicks*


> Knicks President Isiah Thomas is going about his business while allegations of sexual discrimination and harassment are debated in the court of public opinion. He was a hot topic about town yesterday after former VP of Marketing and Business Operations Anucha Browne Sanders filed a lawsuit in New York on Tuesday charging unwanted advances and demeaning behavior over the last two years. "For me, this is just wrong," Thomas said, reading from a prepared statement.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092


*
*​*
*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

hedo turkoglu. is such a good shooter. he's fits in very well for a role player, i don't know if his game's one dimensional. kelvin cato for orlando is garbage. but anyways dwight will be hard to defend. the dude's a monster inside the paint. let's hope channing does a good job against him.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

We extended that winning streak to 5, but we played last night and it went to OT. Good luck, you'll need it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Good luck, you'll need it.


:raised_ey


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Yea, disregard that. I won't have full confidence in this team unless they play well for at least their next two games. They could come out tonight and play like total crap for no reason.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

So Knicks up 2 with just under 3 minutes left in the first quarter.

Talyor in foul trouble, Jackie Butler's been in the game, and the Knicks are shooting almost .700

Interesting game thus far


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Curry playing well, with 10 points already


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

End of First. Knicks up 27-19. Curry with 10, Frye with 7 off the bench. Not bad


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Unlike last game, David Lee is in. Knicks up 11


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

More than walfway through the second period. Curry and Francis are the best two players in this game so far. Knicks up 12


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks up 21 at the half. Curry has 16, Crawfor 13, and Frye 9. Francis leads the Magic with 9/

54-33


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

maybe its just me, but in the past like 5-10 game jamal hasnt really been attacking the basket.

not like he did in the last month....its a little disapointing... though he is making his shots tonight.. he isnt driving often, only at the end of quarters,he has been content with just pulling up... looking like hes goin back to old jamal...sounds bad....


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's not just you. I'm just happy he's 7-12 tonight


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph jammed his finger....darn it. Orlando is making a run. We must hold on to this lead!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

25 point lead cut down to 12, after Q misses a 3. Orlando has 8 straight points in this final quarter.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Make that a 9 point game, 11 straight points for Orlando. We are pathetic.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph throws Curry an ally, but is fouled before he was able to finish and will go to the line to shoot 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

83-69 Curry hit 1 of 2 from the free throw line. Less than 6 minutes remaining in the ball game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Still Curry, Crawford, and Frye leading the way, with Woods also in double digit scoring. Stephon hasn't looked really in it tonight.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I missed the majority of the game. Did Lee or Nate get any minutes?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph going behind the back to get inside and dishes to Crawford who can't hit down the 3. Woods commits a foul on Francis on the opposite end and goes to the line. Francis hits both.

83-73 Knicks Less than 4 and a half remaining.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lee's gotten 8, Robinson a whopping 3...

...

...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jackie Butler got 2....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Garrity hits a big 3 and cut the lead down to 7. Knicks call a crucial time out. 7-0 run by Orlando.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford with a stupid turnover. We are 2-10 from the field in this 4th qtr. with 2 turnovers. Francis hits a wide open 3 and the Knicks only have a 4 point lead.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Eddie Curry rebounds and scores from Steph's miss for some breathing room. Francis goes to the hole but is fouled and will shoot 2. 

Knicks only up by 6.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Francis hits both free throws. 25 point lead gone. Steph is fouled and goes to the line, and hits both free throws.



87-81 Less than 3 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye hits a clutch jumper, and gives the Knicks back a 6 point lead with less than 2 minutes remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Steph forces Francis to commit a huge turnover. Steph feeds Curry but is fouled before he could convert the field goal. Curry goes to the line to shoot 2. Curry hits both clutch free throws. Crawford steals the ball from Garrity. Knicks up by 8 with less than 1 min remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Turk hits a huge 3 and the Knick lead is up by 5. Orlando fouls the Crawford and he goes to the line to shoot 2.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford chokes and hits 1 of 2. Francis goes inside and hits an AND 1 fouled by Woods. Bone head play by Woods.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Francis is hurting on the play but hits the free throw. Steph is fouled and will go to the line. Steph hit 1 of 2 and we are slowly kicking ourselves in the foot.

93-89 less than 20 seconds.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Francis dunks the ball, Orlando fouls Crawford. JC hits both free throws. (About time) Knicks have a 4 point lead with 16.6 remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Garrity falls down and Orlando turns the ball over. Steph is fouled immediately. Steph hits 1 of 2. Turk hits a 3 with 2.2 remaining. Knicks can't inbound the ball and call a time out.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye is fouled and will go to the line to shoot 2. Frye hits 1 of 2. Orlando gets the ball but they turn the ball over and is called for a travel. 
97-94 Final Baby!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Like I said in the last game thread...we win six in a row we lose six in a row. The bleeding had to stop eventually.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Player of the Game: Eddie Curry 27 points 10 rebounds shot 8 for 15 from the field.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#0860a8 colSpan=13>*ORLANDO MAGIC*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>DeShawn Stevenson, SG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Steve Francis, PG</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>12-19</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>9-9</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>36</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Hedo Turkoglu, GF</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>4-10</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>16</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Dwight Howard, PF</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>3-9</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD align=right>4</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Tony Battie, FC</TD><TD>27</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Keyon Dooling, PG</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>2-12</TD><TD>1-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jameer Nelson, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Travis Diener, G</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Pat Garrity, F</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Grant Hill, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Bo Outlaw, PF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stacey Augmon, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Terence Morris, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Mario Kasun, C</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Kelvin Cato, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*31-72*</TD><TD>*8-19*</TD><TD>*24-29*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*39*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*1*</TD><TD>*21*</TD><TD>*31*</TD><TD>*94*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*42.1%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 21 (23)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>36</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>8-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>11-14</TD><TD align=right>6</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>27</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>7-14</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Antonio Davis, FC</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>7-15</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD align=right>5</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*32-76*</TD><TD>*2-12*</TD><TD>*31-44*</TD><TD>*16*</TD><TD>*43*</TD><TD>*12*</TD><TD>*15*</TD><TD>*3*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*27*</TD><TD>*97*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*16.7%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 13 (13)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This victory snaps Orlando's 5 game winning streak.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Holy Crap francis with 36 points??

I am so glad I didn't watch this game.

What was the lead we blew like 25?


----------

